# Who's your favorite Bad Guy?



## Ragnarok (Dec 29, 2001)

Melkor, he was one mutha truckin acehole! I mean c'mon, 'First Dark Lord', Valar, has one of every aspect of Iluvatar's thoughts! Cant go wrong with that!


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Dec 29, 2001)

Hmmm.....interesting thread. Personally, I've always liked the good guys, but if I must choose.....I suppose my favorite bad guy would be the Nazgul. Technically thats more than one bad guy but you get the picture


----------



## FJURI1 (Dec 30, 2001)

Not a guy but a tough daughter of a gun: Shelob. She is mean, nasty and hungry and I would not want to meet her in a back alley somewhere!!


----------



## SarumansTreason (Dec 30, 2001)

Although to me, he is a good guy, but to some that follow the grey fool, he may appear bad, Saruman is my favourite "bad guy. However, as it turned out, he turned the Shire into a money making organization, the Four hobbits were just too dull and ignorant to want it! POWER!


----------



## Kit Baggins (Dec 31, 2001)

Gollum rocks!!!!!    

~Kit


----------



## Courtney (Dec 31, 2001)

I like Smaug. I liked that part in the hobbit.


----------



## Rian (Dec 31, 2001)

The one guy I love to hate is Wormtongue.


----------



## Reoko (Dec 31, 2001)

My favorite bad guy is well GOLUM!!!!!!!!!!! he is sssssooooo cool


----------



## Melian (Jan 2, 2002)

Sauron,the one and only,legal master of the ring and starter of this story!


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 2, 2002)

MothGog, Lord Of Balrog's


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 2, 2002)

Mothgog? You must mean Gothmog, hehe


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 2, 2002)

*Yeah Gothgog*

I always get mixed up with those two letters.


----------



## nyriel (Jan 3, 2002)

*favourite bad guy*

The worst for me is Bill Ferny, he´s really disgusting!
But Melkor, Morgoth, Sauron...oh, I like them all, eheheh...


----------



## Talierin (Jan 3, 2002)

You still have it wrong, Curufinwe. Goth*M*og, not Goth*G*og.

My favorite baddie...hmm......Smaug, I guess.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 3, 2002)

Well I'd say Gollum, but I don't really think he's bad. So in that case- the Nazgul.


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 4, 2002)

Curufinwe, I thank you for your vote even with the Typo's.  

And my favorite bad guy is, well, Myself.


----------



## gaffer (Jan 9, 2002)

ugluk. he's a bad mothatrucka


----------



## Bucky (Jan 9, 2002)

I'd have to go with the Lord of the Nazgul.

As he rides over the bodies in front of the broken gate of Minas Tirith & challanges Gandalf.
Or, when he decides to dispatch Dernhelm & gets a surprise.....


----------



## Merry (Jan 9, 2002)

I like Melkor! He was the original sinner and caused a lot of grief in the beginning of time.


----------



## henzo33 (Jan 11, 2002)

Although Smaug is pretty badass and you cannot deny the pure unadulterated evil of Sauron, I would have to go with those Dumd old trolls from the Hobbit. They were great. It was like they were belly-up in a pub somewhere.


----------



## Moonbeams (Jan 11, 2002)

If I have to choose just one, than Lord of the Nazgul. Tall, dark and evil, just the bad guy for me!


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 11, 2002)

Umm, let me think for just a minute...maybe Gollum. Smaug was always cool and I thought he shouldn't have died and just lived in piece under his mountain. But then I also liked the dwarves and I didn't want them to die...oh well.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 12, 2002)

I guess my new enemy is the letters g and m.
GothMog. there we go.


----------



## Branwen (Jan 12, 2002)

Golum,Golum and once again Golum!!!!


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 12, 2002)

Why was he named Gollum ?


----------



## Merry (Jan 12, 2002)

Because of the deep throated gulping noise he made which sounded like Gollum. Kind of a nick name!!


----------



## Kementari (Jan 12, 2002)

Gollum is awesome.
Carcharoth is pretty mean too


----------



## Samwise (Jan 12, 2002)

Our favorite bad guy is Gollum, yessss my Precioussss. Hesssss the besssst, my precious, thoses Bagginsessss, alwayses making trouble for for Smeagol. Now wheres those fishessss go, my Preciousssss. Slipped through our handsessss they did.

(if anyone's thinking Gollum isn't that bad, remember he drank the blood of the babies of the men of Mirkwood. He also tried to kill Frodo and Sam. He just put on a face of innocence so he could lead Frodo and Sam to Shelob.)


----------



## menchu (Jan 12, 2002)

Fave bad boy at the forum or in the books??   
My answers may vary! Heh-heh!

I suppose YayGollum has hypnotized and convinced many of us... my vote's for Gollum! (hey, now don't think I'll forgive your anti-Sam behaviour, huh?  )


----------



## Talierin (Jan 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Curufinwe _
> *I guess my new enemy is the letters g and m.
> GothMog. there we go. *



Hurray! He got it!!!


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Jan 12, 2002)

Gothmog all the way.......


----------



## Flame of Utumno (Jan 15, 2002)

Ungoliant is my favourite Villain. Morgoth could not accomplish the Darkening of Valinor without her nor the theft of the silmarils alone. As well as this, she almost killed Morgoth until he was rescued by his balrogs.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 15, 2002)

Yay everyone who likes Gollum best! This is a bad guy thread and I can hate Sam as much as I want here! I also like Ungoliant, but just because I like to say the name.


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 15, 2002)

ok i admit it, I (dis-)liked Sauron best. When he was up on the top of his iron temple to Melkor at Numenor, defying the lightning!


----------



## My_Precious (Jan 15, 2002)

My favorite bad character would be Gollum! And I also like Ugluk, because he is kinda 'good' bad guy.
P.S. Yeah, BTW, I'm new here!


----------



## Alcathor (Jan 16, 2002)

i guess the nazgul have always been the quitecential evil type bad guys in my mind.

You know just enough about them to fear them, yet there's always an air of mystery hanging about them.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 16, 2002)

Yay someone else with a direct way of showing they like Gollum in their name and sig! Come to the Gollum Fan Club!


----------



## Silme (Jan 17, 2002)

Oh, definitely the Lord of the Nazgul... That scene at the gate of Minas Tirith - Whhoaa!! And Shelob is pretty mean too...


----------



## Gnashar_the_orc (Jan 21, 2002)

Let's face it, the everlasting buddies of the story were, are and will be the Orcs!


----------



## Snaga (Jan 21, 2002)

What about Turin Turambar's black sword Mormegil? Strange that a sword could be a bad guy - but this one talks to him just before he commits suicide.

Its one evil weapon - always great in battle but it causes him to kill his best friend Bereg, and is glad of the chance to kill him. Nasty.

(Try reading this one in Silmarillion and/or Unfinished Tales - its a top story).


----------



## dgoof911 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Melkor!*

Melkor was the first Dark Lord and the best one too. I love all the Dark Lords. I actually like evil more than good. He he he!


----------



## Tharkun (Feb 7, 2002)

Mine would have to be Smaug and Sauron, I mean come on! there the only none haf-wits of the entire fantasy


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Feb 7, 2002)

smaug is cool too..


----------



## Samwise (Mar 9, 2002)

I've started a poll and I want to know what was your favorite book in the trilogy. Click
here.http://www.thetolkienforum.com/show...=&threadid=3203


----------



## Tao (Mar 9, 2002)

Hm...I'm gonna have to go with Gollum (of course) or maybe 'The Mountain Troll' (heh ) that attacks the company in Moria. Maybe The Lidless eye also.


----------



## GollumtheGreat (Mar 10, 2002)

Gollum...his inner tumroil and treachery over the Ring is just fascinating reading.


----------



## Samwise (Mar 11, 2002)

*poll*

My first poll didn't work out (as you might've found out) I want to know what was your favorite book in the LOTR trilogy. here's the address:http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3259


----------



## jks13 (Mar 12, 2002)

Mine was sarauman (that how you spell it?)


----------



## Heruhim (Mar 13, 2002)

As tradition goes, it's ok to hat gollum, the nazgul and sauron, but for me the really depicable one has to be wormtail. To think he wanted to lay his flabby hands on Éowyn makes me red with rage...


----------



## Turgon (Mar 13, 2002)

My favourite bad guy? That would be Gollum.
Least favourite? That whey-faced traitor Maeglin - curse his shattered bones!


----------



## Minas (Mar 18, 2002)

*Balrog Takes some Beating*

Here is a list of the Balrog's tricks.

Number 1 weapon. His whip.
Number 2 weapon. A sword.
Number 3 weapon. The fear he strikes in adversary's hearts. (Check out Legolas who drops his bow yet shots down one of those Nazgul wimps.)

Number 4 weapon. Strong enough majic to set Gandalf on his arse.
Number 5 weapon. Streaming fire and optionally wings.

That is one mean mother of a bad guy.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Mar 18, 2002)

Have to be Gollum and The Nazgul
Because they are precioussssss


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Mar 21, 2002)

yes 

Lord Of The Nazgul is my favourite bad guy


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 21, 2002)

The Balrog of Moria is definately the best Badguy.


----------



## Camille (Mar 21, 2002)

fav bad guy??? mmm tough question maybe Saruman, because he was great one upon a time.... I feel he is a waste of power and wisdom.


----------



## Khamul (Mar 22, 2002)

I have always liked the Nazgul. But.....then again that is me. (Especially Khamul and the Witch King)


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Mar 23, 2002)

As far as who I love to hate: Saruman all the way. As far as who is the scariest: the balrog in Moria, and Shelob. As far as who is the most menacing bad guy: Sauron and Melkor! There you have it. However, I must tell you all that I HATE Saruman! The fact that I hated him so much is what kept me so interested in the story. Saruman all the way baby!!!!


----------



## Tarien (Apr 4, 2002)

With you, Turgon. It was he who aided in Gondolin's destruction, which could not have been acomplished without him. And I am a registered Gondolin-nut. No, really.


----------



## Chymaera (Apr 4, 2002)

Gorbag and Shagrat 

The Orc Captains who found Frodo at Cirith Ungol.

Not the most evil but my favorite. Their conversation was most illuminating, some of Tolkein's best dialogue.


----------



## Hanne (Apr 4, 2002)

Maybe Smaug but he not mean enough for me.I choose the Witchking ,he is really evil!!!


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 5, 2002)

*MIM*

Can you believe I actually checked to see if a member had this name so as not to insult him/her?

My favorite bad guy, as in the character I would most like to see get the snot knocked out of him is Mim the Petty Dwarf.
He's not so much of a villian, but he is certainly a great big pain in the @)*&% and causes all sorts of trouble.
Not ever the Hobbiton Miller (who's name I can't remember right now) that Sam hates so much is as big of a weenie as Mim.

plus with all the really cool dwarves out there, this guy is a complete discredit to his stunted race.

RD


----------



## Elias (Apr 20, 2002)

I personally don't like the bad guys at all! They're too EVIL!


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 20, 2002)

The Ringwraiths.
They are evil, twisted, non-living-nor-dead forms of tormented existence.

What else could you want in a Bad Guy?


----------



## shadowfax_g (Apr 21, 2002)

If you count Gollum as a bad guy, he is my favourite. I also like Saruman.
In short, I like independent persons who do not belong to Sauron or other mighty bad guys.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 23, 2002)

> Gollum rocks!!!!!


Can't beat that logic


> The one guy I love to hate is Wormtongue.


Oooooohh, I like that, yeah. 
I'd go with Gollum or Wormtongue for the above reasons.


----------



## wonko (May 13, 2002)

i think the best bad guy is melkor because he was the first bad guy, the most powerful bad guy, and the one with the coolest name


----------



## Theoden (May 19, 2002)

Grima Wormtongue... worst of the baddies... I hated him... I was glad he killed Souruman, and I was glad he got killed by Hobbits. But it could have been any other place but Bag End.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 3, 2002)

My favorite? Saruman. I thought his conflict w/ Gandalf was interesting throughout The Fellowship & the first part of TTT. The one I couldn't stand was Wormtongue. He just got on my nerves. I didn't like how he betrayed & took advantage of King Theoden. Wormtongue eyeing Eowyn...Eww!!!


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jun 3, 2002)

I don't have a favorite bad guy. They all freaked me out and they were to evil and scary. But I suppose if I had to chose someone it would be Sauron. After all he is the baddest bad guy.


----------



## Camille (Jun 7, 2002)

I have always liked them... even in non tolkien Stories: DRAGONS!!!! they are amazing


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 10, 2002)

A bad guy worse than Shelob is Ungoliant the spider which drank the blood of the trees of Valar and in so doing poisened them and killed them. That gives me the chills!


----------



## Ecthelion (Jun 17, 2002)

Gollum is by far the coolest bad guy. I like him because he talks to himself and he talks funny. HAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 18, 2002)

Argh! I haven't paid too much attention to this for a while. Mim and Ungliant are misunderstood! And yeah, Yay Gollum.


----------



## Khamul (Jun 18, 2002)

I got to agree with RD. I hate, and I mean hate Mim. He just ****ed me off when I was reading the Sil. In BOLT 2 Mim also is in the service of Glaurung.


----------



## Bombadillo (Jun 19, 2002)

melkor/morgoth is the ultimate and most fantastic bad guy, i'm still wondering what would have happened if he had shown up in the last battle in lotr... seems like quite a hell!!! I love to hate him, but how can a foolish high elven attack and wound a valar???


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 19, 2002)

How can you hate Mim? He's just looking out for himself!


----------



## Ingo (Jun 19, 2002)

im surprised the noone has mentions the uruk hai. orks are cool and like the say in texas the biger the better


----------



## HelplessModAddi (Jun 25, 2002)

I don't know if this counts as a "bad guy," but my favorite antagonistic character is Feanor. I mean, greatest of the Eldar, mightiest in works of hand and mind, forger of the Silmarilli and Palantiri, and he gets corrupted and decieved by Melkor, the very person he loves to hate.
   Think about how his dead body spontaneously combusted.


----------



## Aranaug (Jun 26, 2002)

Let's see:
*Melkor:* The original Dark Lord and the one who created almost all the evil races/creatures of ME.
*Sauron:* The second Dark Lord who also lasted the longest of the bad guys.
*Saruman:* The wise one who fell from the grace of the Secret Fire.
*Orcs:* The evil race that terrorized elves, men, and dwarves for many ages.
*Balrogs:* The second most powerful servants of Melkor. The slayers of elves, dwarves, men, and almost Gandalf.

Yes there are others too, but I'm getting tired of listing out bad guys.
My favorite would have to be the One Ring. Something so small that causes more trouble than anyother physical object, possibly short of Grond. 
If that doesn't count, I'd go with a Balrog.


----------



## Melkor (Jun 27, 2002)

And the Academy Award for all-time best villain goes to :
 *MELKOR MORGOTH BAUGLIR* Master of the fates of Arda
for his role as Mr Bad Guy Supreme in Tolkien's "The Silmarillion"


----------



## Smokey (Jul 1, 2002)

Gollum. He was interesting.
I also liked the orc Pippen and Merry tricked into thinking they had the ring.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jul 28, 2002)

For me (the order does not say which is meaner!)
1) The Dragon Glaurung 
2) Lurtz


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jul 31, 2002)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKK!         *GW runs away to hide* That is one scary pic, Lhunithiliel. 

(NOTE: I get scared very easily)


----------



## arisen pheonix (Aug 4, 2002)

witch king 


yep most definately


----------



## Courtney (Aug 12, 2002)

Sigh... I wish Tolkien would have written more about the witch realm af Angmar... I always wanted to know more about it...


----------



## Lady Legolas (Aug 14, 2002)

I have a couple bad guys that were my favorite.I would have to say Gollum. Gollum was a very cool character. I also liked Smaug.


----------



## Courtney (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey are you part of the Gollum Fan Club???


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 19, 2002)

Saruman...no question about it.


----------



## Lady Legolas (Aug 19, 2002)

no I'm not a part of the Gollum fan club.


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 19, 2002)

My fav. bad guy would have to be Old Man Willow. He's so cool. He sits by the water catching young, and inocent people.


DWARF LORD


----------



## Spartan117 (Aug 19, 2002)

I would have to say either Smaug, or Sauron.
(But Old Man Willow is way up on the list)


----------



## Ringwraith VIII (Aug 20, 2002)

1.Ringwraiths
2.Ringwraiths
3.Ringwraiths
4.Sauron
5.Ringwraiths


----------



## *Anarie* (Aug 23, 2002)

My favorite bad guys:

1) Feanor
2) Gollum, my precioussss
3) Barrow-wight


----------



## Grey Mage (Aug 23, 2002)

1.Saruman
2.Sauron
3.Orcs


----------



## FarahSlax (Aug 23, 2002)

The Mouth of Sauron, because he was so dedicated to his service that he couldn't even remember his name! Now there's a character to put in a Dilbert cartoon!


----------



## Galadhwen (Aug 24, 2002)

0: The Ring (does it count?)
1: Gollum
2: Saruman
3: Morgorth
4: Sauron
5: Glaurung
6: Witch King
7: Khamul


----------



## HobbitGirl (Aug 24, 2002)

My favorite bad guy would have to be Gollum, my precioussssssssssss!


----------



## Éomond (Aug 26, 2002)

1.Sauron
2.Saruman
3.Belrog
4.Witch King
5.Orcs


----------



## Elfstone (Sep 2, 2002)

My favorite bad guys-

1.Sauron
2.Lord of Angmar(Witch King)
3.Balrog
4.Mouth of Sauron
5.Shelob
6.Gollum


----------



## Aslan (Sep 5, 2002)

1.Old Man Willow
2.Balrog
3.Orcs


----------



## Eliot (Sep 5, 2002)

*favorite bad guys.*

I would have to say that Melkor is my favorite one.
He had some pretty cool armies.


----------



## Courtney (Sep 5, 2002)

Yeah, he was like the Godfather of all bad guys...


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 7, 2002)

Gollum.
If he stands for bad.


----------



## Ponte (Sep 7, 2002)

Mim.


----------



## Galadhwen (Sep 7, 2002)

Why Mim?


----------



## Ponte (Sep 7, 2002)

I don't know, I just like that character.


----------



## In Flames (Sep 7, 2002)

Ah..theres so many of them. But the Nazgul is one of my favourites. 
And the Balrogs, very cool creatures The Uruk-Hai also makes my list. And I can't leave out Gollum


----------



## Theoden (Sep 14, 2002)

GOLLUM IS MY FAVORITE BADDIE!!!!


LOVE UM TO DEATH!!!!

-me


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 14, 2002)

Not the Nazgul or Gollum. They were not evil from the beginning. They were just corrupted. The same goes even for Sauron.
THE evil guy (so evil that you start to like him because he caused all those heroisms from the part of the elves) is Morgoth


----------



## Theoden (Sep 14, 2002)

If you fallow that reasoning, then Morgoth was not bad to start off with. He only began to be corrupted when he desired to compose his own song as opposed to singing in harmony with Iluvitar.

So if we were to choose a baddie who was always bad... Belrogs and Dragons. Because Morgoth contrived them in the depth and darness of Angbad so they never had a chance at being good. So out of those two, I would have to say Dragons. 

But Gollum is still my favorite, ho yessssssss, preciousssssessss.

-me


----------



## Galadhwen (Sep 15, 2002)

Weren't the Ballrogs, Maiar curupted by Melkor and so turned bad not bad from da start.
Oh yea, what was wrong with Aule? All those who served under him seemed to go bad... Sauron, Saruman...


----------



## Gildor the Elf (Sep 15, 2002)

Tie: The Witch King and Saruman.


----------



## FarahSlax (Sep 16, 2002)

Morgoth's only crime was that he was an original thinker: "gee, I think I'll try my own hand at writing a song". Then everyone crucifies him for it!


----------



## Lady Arwen (Sep 16, 2002)

The Ringwraith...I don't really consider Gollum a 'bad guy'.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 16, 2002)

Yay for all the people who's favorite bad guy is Gollum! even though he was the hero  Also, poor Melkor for getting a bad reputation. I don't have the book with me, but there's this one sentence that makes me feel sorry for him. Something about why he went off to make his part of that big, crazy, world-creating song different from the rest. It was because he was alone. If only one of the other Ainur was like, "'Sup, dude? Let's sing about a giant turtle named Fastitocalon!" then he wouldn't have turned out so bad. oh well. *sniff*


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Apr 26, 2022)

Always loved Turin and Bereg in the Silmarillion, I've heard of those two but haven't officially read up to there yet.

And I must say, I feel bad for Melkor and Mairon too...they were originally the most powerful Vala and Maia of Aule respectively...

It doesn't matter if Melkor created discord within the Ainulindale, or if Mairon got corrupted...I just want a redemption arc for those two! Thinking about poor Melkor being confined within the Halls of Mandos for 3 Ages... *shudders*

And yes, I remember them as Melkor and Mairon, because I like their true names better.


----------



## Melkor (May 1, 2022)

I think that it is obvious, who is my favorite bad guy .

Btw. where is @Squint-eyed Southerner? He is fan of necromancy .


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

Melkor said:


> I think that it is obvious, who is my favorite bad guy .
> 
> Btw. where is @Squint-eyed Southerner? He is fan of necromancy .


So do I, I love necromancy too. Count me in!  (That would explain why Námo Mandos is one of my favourite Aratar!)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 1, 2022)

Location listed: Hiding under the Brandywine Bridge. 


Though I may need to move soon. 😀


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

I shall gladly move you to Angband then! May Melkor assist me!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 1, 2022)

I think I can find somewhere a bit safer. 😳


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

@Squint-eyed Southerner You never took that drink I gave you earlier, right? _Yes, I still have it-_


----------



## Olorgando (May 1, 2022)

Does it count as "favorite" if it's the one whose picture (by Lee / Howe / Nasmith) is most likely to get taped to the punching bag? 🤔


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

Possibly?


----------



## Melkor (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

Melkor said:


>


Indeed! *Runs to Melkor and hugs him*


----------



## Olorgando (May 1, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> Indeed! *Runs to Melkor and hugs him*


I though Mairon was the Necromancer ...


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

No, no, _we all are now._


----------



## Melkor (May 1, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> I though Mairon was the Necromancer ...


In this thread Míriel is necromancer. She dig up 2002 thread .


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

_Wait what I never knew-_


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 1, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Though I may need to move soon. 😀


What? You will abandon such a homely, nice place as the Brandywine Bridge?!


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> What? You will abandon such a homely, nice place as the Brandywine Bridge?!


And he _declined _my invitation to Angband-



Miriel Amaniel said:


> And he _declined _my invitation to Angband-


Would you decline, fair Hobbit? (And check PM too  )


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 1, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> Would you decline, fair Hobbit?


I would never live in such a dreadful place. It's cold and dark and the skeletons of Morgoth's past rattle as one walks through the dimly lit halls.
Besides, I could never accept an invitation from anyone but the owner of the place I am invited to.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> I would never live in such a dreadful place. It's cold and dark and the skeletons of Morgoth's past rattle as one walks through the dimly lit halls.
> Besides, I could never accept an invitation from anyone but the owner of the place I am invited to.


I understand. And I still long for the light of Valinor, of which I can _never _see again-


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 1, 2022)

I personally always felt a certain disgust for Bill Ferny and his squint-eyed fellows.

But my favorite bad guys will always be the Nazgul.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> I personally always felt a certain disgust for Bill Ferny and his squint-eyed fellows.
> 
> But my favorite bad guys will always be the Nazgul.
> View attachment 12933


Yes, the Nazgul are interesting.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 1, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> What? You will abandon such a homely, nice place as the Brandywine Bridge?!


It's a bit damp under here. 😰


----------



## Olorgando (May 1, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> It's a bit damp under here. 😰


Hmyes, and with our being perhaps halfway through spring, snow melting in the mountains could lead to increased "dampness" ... 😬


----------

